# Attack On Gurdwara Sahib In Toronto



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 4, 2010)

An attack by some miscreants on a Gurdwara in Toronto led to removal of SIKH Dastaars and stabbings by KIRPANS....SHAME for all SIKHS...watch this video by the Gurdwara Parbhandaks on this matter and whats going to happen next..

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WAnPgPZBwFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WAnPgPZBwFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 4, 2010)

Another video by the Parbhandaks..Prof darshan Singh Ji is always WELCOME !! despite attacks and intimidation by ????

YouTube- GURDEV SINGH SANDHEWALIA -2 2nd APRIL KEERTAN PRO DARSHAN SINGH


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 4, 2010)

Gyani ji I have a lot of thoughts about this, many of which are not welcome, because the sangat is headstrong and in a state of psychological denial. There are lessons to be learned from history. Certainly forgiveness is always front and center. But forgiveness does not mean rolling over like an insect, and accepting the unacceptable.

The things that need to be done can be done within the framework of the law and one does not have to stoop to this level. But one also must not permit wrong-doing to continue or all those witnessing this horror speak aimlessly from the sidelines.

THIS IS GOING TO GET WORSE. What has been perpetrated in UK and now Toronto are criminal acts. The use of the Internet to propagate this is also a criminal act, punishable by law. Ignoring these facts leads to more incidents and a total breakdown in morals. Crime statistics worldwide prove me right. 

ਭਉਰੁ ਉਸਤਾਦੁ ਨਿਤ ਭਾਖਿਆ ਬੋਲੇ ਕਿਉ ਬੂਝੈ ਜਾ ਨਹ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥੨॥
  bhour ousathaadh nith bhaakhiaa bolae kio boojhai  jaa neh bujhaaee ||2||
   The bumble bee  is the teacher who continually teaches the lesson. But how can one  understand, unless one is made to understand? ||2||


----------

